# Fertilizer as ice melt



## Aaron357

I have read and heard in the past that lawn fertilizer is good for using as ice melt and it will not harm concrete like salt will. I have a new driveway, sidewalk, and porch that I do not want ruined with salt.

Now , does anyone know what fertilizer I should use as ice melt? I had a partial bag of 12-22-6 that I tried. It barely did anything. Made a few tiny circles in the ice here and there.


----------



## jodyand

I don't know any thing about ice but i know when Fertilizer gets wet its slicker then owl sh!t I don't think you would be able to walk very good on it.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Carl Spangler _
> *I have read and heard in the past that lawn fertilizer is good for using as ice melt and it will not harm concrete like salt will. I have a new driveway, sidewalk, and porch that I do not want ruined with salt.
> 
> Now , does anyone know what fertilizer I should use as ice melt? I had a partial bag of 12-22-6 that I tried. It barely did anything. Made a few tiny circles in the ice here and there. *


Fertilizer products will work but they will attack concrete, especially ammonium nitrate which is in most fertilizers. Here is a link to a comparison and info. on ice melters:

A Comparison of Ice Melting Chemicals


----------



## Aaron357

Thanx Chief. The link was helpful.


----------



## Live Oak

Very welcome Carl. Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Chipmaker

I know the salt and calcium chloride work fine, but makes a mess and is hard on concrete, but wet fertilizer is something I don't want around either, as it starts rusting things pretty darn fast, is slick as someone posted. Unfortunately the best stuff is whats most harmfull overall.......How about some kitty litter to give traction, it won;t harm any soils or plants etc, and will break down after exposure to rains etc, or sand.......They make a ice remover thats supposedly safe and harmless but the name escapes me right now..........as ice removers/melters and traction aids are not what I would say are big sellers in this area.


----------



## Live Oak

It is not the actual salt or compound that is hard on the concrete but the number of freeze and thaw cycles the concrete gets exposed to. Calcium Chloride melts ice down to -25 degrees and is the least damaging to concrete whereas ice melting compounds that melt ice at higher minumum temps. cause more problems. Urea is used in aviaton applications due to it being the least corrosive ice melting compound. It is also the most damaging to concrete though.


----------



## Chipmaker

Salt and calcium chloride was sure responsible up north for the infamous white tracks all over folks carpets etc in winter time......certainly could tell by the foot prints as well as the nice white coating vehicles got, and then shortly afterwards as the rust breakouts on cars etc...........I remember always washing the undersie and insde fender panels all the time to reduce rust thorugh but it never made much difference, at east to the amount that made it feasible. Then undercoat was really popular.......Zeibart being a big time player...........for many years..now from what I read and hear is they do not recomend undercoating vehices anymore.........any truth to the fact undercoat accellerates rust through or is it fiction........not much info on undercoating in the south. Is it used as much as it used to be used back in the 60 and 70's?

I remember as a youngin, a felow had a water cooled hit & miss type engine (herculles IIRC) and he used it in his masonary trade to power a cement / mortar mixer. He used to put calcium chloride in the mortar and concrete to keep it from freezing on him, and he also used CC in his water he used to cool his hit & miss with to keep it from freezing when not in use...Can you say rust bucket!


----------



## cubcadet71

hi im new here and i know theres this stuff called urea. we use to use it and i think you can use it as a fertilizer to.


----------



## JDFANATIC

Even if it does work, it can't be the most cost-effictive solution --- that is, unless you work for a fertilizer manufacturer, or have lots of excess in inventory!


----------



## Chuck in Idaho

Sometimes I melt snow with urea but I'm careful not to eat the yellow stuff later. Chuck


----------



## andyyyy2

Out hardware store recomends 10-10-10 fertilizer to melt ice in ice dams on the roof and gutters... and the folks w\ $ use crushed granite as traction on ice on sidewalks... thats what i hear.


----------



## hschmidt13

*Fertilizer*

My dad always used 12-12-12 because it wouldn't kill the grass along the edge of the sidewalk and driveway.


----------



## wjjones

What? I would be worried about the ground water contamination, as stated above salt is most likely cheaper, and way better for ice.


----------



## Larry in OK

I just use what ever left over lawn/garden fertilizer I have, usually 10-20-10 or 13-13-13. Works OK for me.


----------



## naveechauhan

We provide *calcium nitrate fertilizer in bangalore, India*. This colourless salt absorbs moisture from the air and is commonly found as a tetra hydrate. It is mainly used as a component in fertilizers but has other applications. VIEW MORE :- Calcium nitrate fertilizer


----------

